# How much difference would a Tokina 11-16mm lens make?



## Chodie (Mar 7, 2011)

Compared to a standard 18-55mm kit lens from Canon.

I'm primarily doing landscape work and recently came into about 1,000.  Would the lens be the most significant upgrade I can make at this point?


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 7, 2011)

as far as the wider angle, yes, big difference. Add to that the faster aperture and quality glass, huge difference.


----------



## photocist (Mar 7, 2011)

yes.

if you are planning on dropping 1000, id say get the 12-24 nikon for about 900.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 8, 2011)

There is a big difference between the two. First of all the Tokina needs a D80 and higher body for AF (body driven AF for Nikon users).

The 18-55 lens covers 28.5 to 76 degrees of view. The Tokina is 82 to 114 degrees of view. Basically your getting almost 38 degrees wider view. Wide open. Also the Tokina is a much faster lens with average of a full stop more light.


----------



## McNugget801 (Mar 8, 2011)

kit lens vs the infamous tokina 11-16 

the 11-16 is a landscape machine...get the tokina


----------



## Overread (Mar 8, 2011)

You've also got a few other lenses to consider:

Tokina 11-16mm f2.8 - widest constant aperture of the lot, but also the smallest zoom range on offer. It also lacks a HSM/USM type focusing setup (which as pointed out above has some limitations on certain nikon camera bodies with regard to auto focus). This is the lens to go for if you do nighttime and indoor wide angle shooting and need a bright working max aperture (if even just to help with AF and having a clear viewfinder image). 

Sigma 10-20mm f3.5 - there are two of these on the market, the f3.5 constant aperture version and a slightly older variable aperture version. Both are of comparable levels of image quality and the major difference is that the f3.5 has a constant and wider max aperture than the other as well as needing a larger filter size. It does have an HSM focusing setup so allows both fulltime manual focusing and AF with most nikon camera bodies (I'm not going to risk saying all ). 

Sigma 8-16mm f4.5-5.6 - widest focal length on offer of 8mm and also sports less distortion at 10mm than the 10-20mm options. It's optics are also top class (I think from reviews generally a cut above the sigma 10-20mm which are no slouches by any means). It's biggest downside is that it has a variable aperture range, but if you're shooting landscapes most of the time that won't be a concern since, typically, you'll be using much smaller apertures anyway. It is also "not filter compatible" by virtue of its bubble shaped front element, however Lee Filters are making holders for these kind of lenses (currently only the 12-24mm nikon, but with plans for more to fit others like the 8-16mm) - there are also a few custom home made approaches to allowing it to take a square filter using current market options.


----------



## j-digg (Mar 8, 2011)

Mmmm, I love my 11-16.... LOVE it , Overread listed some other good options you have aside from the Canon 10-22. The Tokina if not the most significant upgrade would be a huge one. The build is soo much better than that of the kit lens you currently have, the front element doesnt rotate when you zoom or focus, it has a focus scale which is nice, comes with a petal hood, sharp at all apertures, 5.6 is sharp as hell, which I believe is the sweet spot for this lens, and slowly degrades from there.
   Cons for me would be smaller things such as the focus ring acts as the MF->AF "switch" too which you push/pull to toggle between manual and auto.. convenient at times, sometimes not so much. The lens cap comes off quite easy. As a Canon user the zooming is "backwards" hehe. Its also hard to find in stock. 

Would you find use for the 2.8 at all? Some people wonder why an UWA would need 2.8, but I think the other way around..  its an ultra wide angle, which will get a ton in focus despite the f/stop used due to the focal length so why not have a wide maximum aperture?  If youre interested in a UWA strictly for landscapes perhaps a wider zoom range would be more ideal for you ( not sure ).


----------



## McNugget801 (Mar 8, 2011)

j-digg said:


> Would you find use for the 2.8 at all?



nights shots



Here are my most interesting  shoots (according to flickr) with my Tokina 11-16
Flickr: Search Summit42's photostream


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 8, 2011)

I should have mentioned I do have the lens in Nikon flavor, and I will not be selling or trading anytime soon!  It is a professional level lens in build quality.  Very happy with my purchase choice.


----------



## djacobox372 (Mar 8, 2011)

photocist said:


> yes.
> 
> if you are planning on dropping 1000, id say get the 12-24 nikon for about 900.


 
Of course you would, being a nikon shooter--but he shoots canon.


----------



## photocist (Mar 8, 2011)

djacobox372 said:


> photocist said:
> 
> 
> > yes.
> ...


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Mar 8, 2011)

i had the tokina 11-16 for about a week, but at the end realized that i just couldn't afford to keep it, so sadly it went back to the store. 

i must say though, that one week changed my life of photography....forever      *dramatic music*


----------



## Chodie (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the replies.  I'm going to purchase it.  I've been looking online and it is listed at so many different prices it makes me skeptical to buy the cheapest one.  What would be the difference in buying from the two sites below?  What makes the vendor selling on Amazon think they deserve 100 (less 10 shipping) more for the same lens?  It makes me suspicious of kenmorecamera

EDIT:  Amazon has leveled prices.

TOKINA AT-X PRO DX 11-16MM F/2.8 ASPH EOS

Amazon.com: Tokina 11-16MM F/2.8 ATX 116 Lens for Canon EOS AF Digital - Tokina ATX116PRODXC: Camera & Photo


----------



## john sherratt (Mar 9, 2011)

McNugget801 said:


> j-digg said:
> 
> 
> > Would you find use for the 2.8 at all?
> ...



Just had alook at your pictures they are amazing.


----------



## Chodie (Mar 10, 2011)

john sherratt said:


> McNugget801 said:
> 
> 
> > j-digg said:
> ...


 
They really are.  I'm inspired


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 10, 2011)

Chodie said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies. I'm going to purchase it. I've been looking online and it is listed at so many different prices it makes me skeptical to buy the cheapest one. What would be the difference in buying from the two sites below? What makes the vendor selling on Amazon think they deserve 100 (less 10 shipping) more for the same lens? It makes me suspicious of kenmorecamera
> 
> TOKINA AT-X PRO DX 11-16MM F/2.8 ASPH EOS
> 
> Amazon.com: Tokina 11-16MM F/2.8 ATX 116 Lens for Canon EOS AF Digital - Tokina ATX116PRODXC: Camera & Photo


 
I have purchased several items from J&R music through Amazon and have nothing but good experiences with them.


----------



## lukedarma (Apr 6, 2011)

It will make a huge difference in all size, weight and cost!

However, the good thing is that it will also make a huge difference in terms of image quality. I'd recommend you check out the Tokina 11-16 review to learn more.


----------

